# Getting the itch again...



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

... no not there! That's all sorted 

I want to buy a new wax  so I sold all my waxes previously, and got myself glasur and onyx to keep. Now between the two I much prefer onyx, it's such a joy to use, lasts a reasonably long time under the current conditions (had about 5-6 weeks with no signs of giving inbefore I caved and reapplied a layer, probably would have lasted long I think!) and just is lovely. So now I want another wax, I want one as joyful to use as onyx but I want one that offers more durable protection over the winter months and I can't think of anything more adventerous than BOS. Would rather have something I've not had before won't list now cos if somethign gets enough shouts I might revisit a few products 


oh and I want something that feels a little bit special. Help me out, cos it's doing my nut in here!


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Over here in the Netherlands a very popular choice of high-end wax is Wolfgang Fuzion. The people I know who have it usually rate it over Supernatural 2.0 and the likes. 
It's a hybrid, so boosted with a bit of synthetics, and therefore gets good lasting in the winter months.

Also it comes in a nice wooden case, with a free refill. How much more special does it get? 

Another bit adventurous option could be CG E-Zyme or Polished Bliss Project Awesome? (ok the last one isn't a wax strictly speaking)


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Hows about the current offering from CG, Celleste Detagglio (sp)?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I did consider it but decided against as marc said ot was a summer/show wax and im after durable. How durable is bos for those that have it. I feel if I love onyx so much ill only be happy with swissvax


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would say o the next step up with saphir/mirage. 

I have this and BOS but not tested durability. Something I should really do!

Both are a joy to use. 

If you want to think outside the box and go for something that is off the radar, victoria chaos is just one brilliant wax. Better then onyx by miles IMO.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

What about shield ? ? ? if your wanting durability ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is shield as easy to use? I understand all swissvax waxes are to some exteny?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ill be honest its not one i have used, but after next weekend ill let you know


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So looking at their website I've picked a few out. 

Zuffenhausen 
Shield 
Scuderia
Mirage
Finesse
Blau-Weiss

or at a push I might consider BOS.

Any experience of these would be much appreaciated! 

Otherwise I might just use jetseal and the new chemical guys wax and see how that goes.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I used Mirage and love it it was a right move stepping up from Onyx, Shield is my next purchase for the winter (and to use on my dad's boat) and these are generic and not paint system/manufacturer specific like the others


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> I used Mirage and love it it was a right move stepping up from Onyx, Shield is my next purchase for the winter (and to use on my dad's boat) and these are generic and not paint system/manufacturer specific like the others


Yeah but the paint specific things are all just rubbish anyway from experience, glasur is excellent despite being "Porsche" specific. When my dad read that and questioned it my response is:

My car is - german, rwd, rear engined, 2 door coupe. 

I might try mirage and shield then. I'm wondering if jetseal will add anything over cleaner fluid and aid the wax over the winter. I certainly am unimpressed with cleaner fluid, reminds me of parks as a kid with the bark chips on the floor! And is often too greasy to remove easily


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Using Cleaner Fluid on a daily basis, i have never found any issues with application or removal, yeah the marketing for these products aimed at certain brands "may be untrue", but as a business i will always opt for the generic waxes.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So lets say purely for example, as I don't know..
But if Porsche painted their cars in say PPG and Lets say Ford Used PPG, then surely they would be the same paint, unless a few changes are made for each manufacture..

If you car has had any paint at any time, no matter what the make, the probability of every car coming out of that body shop will be wearing the same paint..

Back on subject..
There is some nice Zymol in the for sale section..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i agree, but what they're doing is tapping into a market that clearly exists. WHenever you go to a ferrari meet (not that I have but I've seen pics) how many people will turn up with ferrari merchandise... and what kinda premium have they paid for these items? Zymol probably does very well as does swissvax aiming products at these people with cash to splash. So I decided to ignore the details. What kinda zymol? I quite want some more field glaze


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ZYMOL ROYALE Blue
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175696

He has some FD for sale as well..

I am very tempted with the wax, but as needing a Ramp and Platic PTG I will have to pass, but would be very nice for personal use, only £185..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

qstix said:


> ZYMOL ROYALE Blue
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175696
> 
> He has some FD for sale as well..
> ...


Oh I saw that, and almost put an offer in for the BOS, kinda what made me want some actually! The field glaze has gone, and I don't really try royale yet


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

go for it! BOS is brill  ive never used onyx so couldnt say tbh but durability wise mine survived the summer well...i did top up once however probably just being me tbh although it was still beading well...i usually go with FK1000 and BOS on top and seems a nice combo tbh...next one to try is PB blackhole-->FK-->BOS on the new volvo (PS get it today!after work :lol: my weekend cheer up to go with my hose pipe being banned!)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got it down to 4 waxes.

Austintacious (or however it's spent). £30
Original edition £40
Juiced Edition £40 
Or black magic from autobrite, no idea on cost.

Now I need help deciding which, these seem to be big performers at a decent cost and I can only afford to fork out for one


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

id go for the rubbish boys juiced edition


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was swaying that way, I need a few bits like clay and surfex hd so will probably order with ben later at this rate


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

My opinion from using both quite frequently is juiced edition is less durable than OE from rubbishboys.
You will see the protection wain within 2 months roughly with juiced, 3-4 months at a stretch from OE.
Juiced has a wetter look where as OE has a more true carnauba look, much warmer, but both waxes are excellent and are nice to use.
Ive used swissvax onynx and BOS, differences are BOS is slightly grainier and smells fantastic.
It is slightly dry compared to onynx but still a rich, oily wax.
Gives a nice finish and I did a car wearing BOS I applied about a month or so back and the paint is still sheeting nicely and looking slick as it did on first application.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Get some Crystal Rock


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Get a bank loan:lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would seriously consider Shield, I think it is amazing stuff even compared to BoS - and I have both. Just as easy to use and smells just as good :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Glasur is better than BOS. I own both. Although BOS is much better to apply and remove. 

For the winter, im using Zaino Z5, with ZFX, and topped with Z8.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

tell me more alex....have a few swissvax waxes but never even considered this....same texture as bos????smell nice...whats it like to apply.......how long does it last??????


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Isn't it the same as Autobahn?? Smells and looks the same...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I quite like the idea of shield but I fancy visiting some of the last dodo juices I got left to try. Unless someone wants to sell me some shield/mirage and some autobahn


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What about the new raceglaze concours wax?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't care much for raceglaze tbh!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

daz4311 said:


> tell me more alex....have a few swissvax waxes but never even considered this....same texture as bos????smell nice...whats it like to apply.......how long does it last??????


It is the same texture as BoS but it is not the same "Princes beef paste" (ask your dad if you don't know!) colour. Smells the same and is just as lovely to use - it gave my Space Grey BMW 1'er an amazing glossy finish and the beading was as good as the BoS too. It lasted for about 2 months before I topped it with Nano Express with ease and it made cleaning the car a doddle, most of the dirt blasted off with the PW.
I have said before that this is underrated or overlooked due to the short distance from BoS price wise (and it is also one of the "darlings" so it is assumed to be the one to have), but definitely worth a look. 
As good as Glasur? Don't know as I haven't opened the seal on mine yet so can't say.



maggi112 said:


> I quite like the idea of shield but I fancy visiting some of the last dodo juices I got left to try. Unless someone wants to sell me some shield/mirage and some autobahn


I may be tempted to part with my pot, seeing as the job hunt hasn't given any results (yet).


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My favorite waxes "joy to use" :
Swissvax BoS .
Smartwax Concorse .
RaceGlaze 55 .
Chemicalguys 5050 . but the smell is not good enough !


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

You've got methinking now!!!was about to order some glasur but maybe now might order some onyx and some shield instead?!?!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love glasur, but because onyx is sooo easy to use I find myself always using that and glasur has barely been touched! I'm totally torn what to get lol


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

sounds like all this is leading to you biting the bullett and getting BOS at some point-may as well be now!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Going that way lol I've added mirage and autobahn to a basket already but I've also got a basket open at rubbish boys as the OE wax has always interested me... and I need some other much needed bits like clay and surfex hd. Hmm


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Glad I could "help" there guys!!!!:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol what is your pot of? Mirage? Or shield/


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

Lusso Oro

deepens dark colours, spreads like Vic waxes and has a pleasant coconut smell


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

It's Shield, and I have BoS too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Which was it you wanted to sell? Since I can't make my mind up, if the price is right I might be interested!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well technically neither, which sounds stupid I know, but as I lost my job a week or so ago I may have to look at trimming down the wax collection in order to create a "mortgage buffer" in the future if nothing comes through.

Not much help in the present, sorry maggi


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol fair enough. I was hoping you would just make my mind up for me!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

What, between the BoS and Shield?

Tell you what, get the BoS and i'll send you my Shield down to try it out - you would be doing the equivalent of a ballet pump with it anyway so will barely touch the amount in it, and then if you don't like the BoS you will sell it much easier on here than Shield. Get (pretty much all) of your money back and buy the Shield.

How's that?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

alxg said:


> What, between the BoS and Shield?
> 
> Tell you what, get the BoS and i'll send you my Shield down to try it out - you would be doing the equivalent of a ballet pump with it anyway so will barely touch the amount in it, and then if you don't like the BoS you will sell it much easier on here than Shield. Get (pretty much all) of your money back and buy the Shield.
> 
> How's that?


Thas a fantastic offer :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does sound tempting. Now anyone wanna lend me £145?


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Alex as you have both bos and shield...say you know what you know about both but needed a new pot...which would you buy????I've got bid as you know but might purchase the shield after hearing this???


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

To be honest Darren, I would probably go for the Shield as the final look was as good as the BoS in my eyes. I paid a visit to Tim (Blazebro) a week later when the car was dusty and he noticed how good it looked in the sun.

Saying that, on a solid red like you have BoS will be a-ma-zing as you already know......

I'm happy to offer the same thing to you as I did to maggi if you want to try it mate?

I must be feeling generous, or really trusting, today.....:lol:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks but no thanks mate..knowing my luck it would go missing..think I'll order some and give it a go Alex..cheers for the offer though your a gent...hurry up and sort out what bits your getting shut of ...I'm itching for some new bits!!! how's it going on the job front fella??


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

See noone can make their minds up. I've realised I really can't afford to pay for BOS at the moment (with the amount I've spent on my car and my holiday being in 2 weeks time!). I'm just gonna order my clay and bits I need and decide at a later date, might just get original edition for now to satisfy my hunger, as it's alwasy interested me! Shield to follow at a later date, if I can afford it BOS instead! Which would be more durable though? SHield of BOS? It's only gonna be a winter wax really as I love using onyx


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

If its going to be a winter wax then go for Shield


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I've just sorted it... bilt hamber!  couldn't say no at half price, and I love autobalm (albeit impossible to use!) so might as well give it a go. I'll still get shield


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Well I've just sorted it... bilt hamber!  couldn't say no at half price, and I love autobalm (albeit impossible to use!) so might as well give it a go. I'll still get shield


LOL what you like :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I know! I needed clay and surfex hd and some more foam though so probably saved a fair bit doing it all in one!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maggi112 ...upgrade to Mystery 


I want try Onyx but maybe it similar Zymol carbon ..that mean i will buy again for "copy wax "


In my plan there is two waxes Mystery and Crystal Rock , but i will not buy 
the Crystal Rock ...Without discount code :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

daz4311 said:


> hurry up and sort out what bits your getting shut of ...I'm itching for some new bits!!! how's it going on the job front fella??


:lol: not long now mate, I have an interview tomorrow (good job too :thumb so I will start to list them next week, as this weekend I attend the "DaveKG/Caledonia school of wizardry" :buffer::thumb:

And maggi, what are you like???:lol: :wall:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got SV Shield yesterday, tried it on my van and loved it...as easy as CR to apply and remove and the sheeting is amazing, showing a guy i was detailing his car today and he couldnt believe how good it was and opted for that over Best of Show, definately a hidden gem within the Swissvax range


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

It really is, and follow up washes are soooo easy after applying it too.
Nano Express works as well as you would expect it to with this also, much much better than Z8 IMO. I know alot don't really rate NE on here but I think this is one example of product groups that isn't just marketing BS.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> I got SV Shield yesterday, tried it on my van and loved it...as easy as CR to apply and remove and the sheeting is amazing, showing a guy i was detailing his car today and he couldnt believe how good it was and opted for that over Best of Show, definately a hidden gem within the Swissvax range


Is it "bling" wax?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

When I get back home I'll show u how good it is as I'll get pics up


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

alxg said:


> It really is, and follow up washes are soooo easy after applying it too.
> Nano Express works as well as you would expect it to with this also, much much better than Z8 IMO. I know alot don't really rate NE on here but I think this is one example of product groups that isn't just marketing BS.


I thought Nano Express suitable for plastic surfaces only :lol:, I must try Nano Express soon .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well actually, I just revisited glasur. Oh dear god I forgot how nice it is! Applied hd cleanse with a red hex logic pad spritzed with water which went on and off like a dream. Panel on, panel off with the wax. MMMM I think I don't need to try anything else


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Well actually, I just revisited glasur. Oh dear god I forgot how nice it is! Applied hd cleanse with a red hex logic pad spritzed with water which went on and off like a dream. Panel on, panel off with the wax. MMMM I think I don't need to try anything else


Trust me, if you get BOS you will be disappointed!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol well I think I'll just stick with glasur then! Forgot just how good it is. Oh and I forgot to ask you, have you thought about wrapping the bits yourself? I'm doing loads myself currently, quite tricky for some of the bits I;ve chosen but totally rewarding. Just got the stereo surround done for my new double din sat nav thingy


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What about a Zymol wax? Often ridiculously expensive for the at-home user but it is a special feeling even knowing you own one.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah that's what were talking about! Glasur...  I've just picked my pot up and decided it's gotta be that still. It's just, well, perfect. Easy on and off if you go about it the right way, smells lush, and sheets like something else.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

So I just realised - you tried Z2 yet?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup done all the zaino range! And werkstat


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

So would you say Glasur is better than BOS?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Short1e said:


> So would you say Glasur is better than BOS?


Durability and water behaviour wise.. yes, definitely!

Ease of use... no. Looks... a touch different, but I prefer the Zymol.

I love BOS but it needs to be more durable for £150.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just gonna stick with the glasur then and try some lower end waxes for a bit. Only got a few left to try in the sub £30 bracket that i want to. Hope the bilt hamber lives up to my expectations!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You tried R222?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried a few of the products, I can't remember which of the waxes though. None impressed with durability as I remember. Very blingy? White pot blue lid?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep thats the one. Crap durability but a great looker!!

Pinnacle Sovereign? Again, epic looks but doesn't last so long... worth a try though!!

I wouldn't recommend the other Zymol's either, not a fan of Concours at all. Things don't get tasty until you get to Destiny. Glasur is the sweet spot. 95% of Vintage for 5% of the cost!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet. I had noticed it was similar to what I have here which is "vintage" from jesse. And I have no reason to disbelieve him. In fact I wouldn't be able to tell the two apart if I tried. 

iirc I sold my pot of the pre wax cleanser to you from my r222 stuff? 

I think I'm gonna stick with what I have and spend more money on my car, I've seen some brabus wheels I want


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I have your R222 cleanser... decent enough but does nothing Lime Prime doesn't (my fave!)

I'm trying to rationalise what I have. I have £400's worth of polishing pads!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s/R222 and Souveran my first experience with carnuba waxes , P21s adds very wet glassy blingy look but you need to re-wax every 2-3 weeks. (similar glasur but more silvery).
Souveran also adds a lot of wetness but with deep warm glow , durability 2-3 weeks .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

hahaha I counted mine to come in at a couple of hundred, still got to make the jump to rotary, but since I'm pretty much just doing my car with having no time I can't see the need quite yet.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well when you do, save time and money and get a decent one!! I had three before my Chicago and now I want a Festool


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeh might wait till I change my car, if I ever do. Plastic panels and heat. How does that one go again?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Keep the heat down! Especially if the car has had a dodgy repair job which nobody has told you about!! 

Not had a problem since...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

hahah yeah it's had a repair too! Although that was just 3 new panels, one of which is damaged already! Looks like someone decided my bonnet, as sloped as it is, was a good place to put something leaving a lovely scratch! Only noticed it today, to say I'm annoyed is an understatement! Still got marring and hollograms down one side from where mercedes DIDN'T wash it (according to them) only had time to do the other! Car is being lowered and getting a brabus 450 anti roll bar soon so probably won't haev time for ages!


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

So glasur is not as easy to use as bos??what's bad about the application Nd what best way to Apply...also is there a preferred pre cleaner as i have used hd cleanse and didn't like it??


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's just different. It is easy if you do it panel on panel off. But you couldn't apply it to a whole car then expect it to buff off easily.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Is it "bling" wax?












This is on my van (taken on my iphone), but ill find the detail of the Porsche Caymen S I did with it, the owner was over the moon with it so when i find it ill post it up :thumb:


----------

